# Designing a horn for 2way



## supermaxx123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello I have a pair of these mids
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-874

I would like to build a 2 way speaker system using this tweeter
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-1014

I have horns rep and have been reading this:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...scussion/36532-hornresp-dum-hmm-everyone.html

I'm lost as to what enclosure would be better and also having trouble with what to input into the program.
I just want to build a decent 2 way speaker system, maybe you guys can help? 

Also I'd have to figure out crossover design but I think that would come after building the enclosure, correct?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't used Hornresp to model drivers so I cannot help there. 
I could see how it would look sealed or ported if you are interested.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

